# FS: Ocellated Puffer (Tetraodon Cutcutia)



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have an Ocellated Puffer to re-home:

Male, 2 inches and has a very good appetite. Eats frozen krill, frozen blood worms and / or snails. Has red eyes and a red tail and is a very curious fish 

He comes with a free pack of frozen krill (bought for $8.00 at King Ed's) which will probably last you a year or 2 of feeding. 
Asking $10.00.


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is a photo of the puffer


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*puffer*

brackish water? or straight freshwater? can you keep it with any other fish?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

The red eye red tail puffers are fresh water and CAN be kept with other fish, dont confuse this with the red eye puffer though. Red eye red tail puffers can be good community members but red eye puffers can not.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

if he can be kept in a 120g community tank I totally want want him!!!



Brisch said:


> The red eye red tail puffers are fresh water and CAN be kept with other fish, dont confuse this with the red eye puffer though. Red eye red tail puffers can be good community members but red eye puffers can not.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*puffer*

pm sent! when can i pick him up?


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Back up for sale. Buyer didn't pick him up


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

your timing is terrible,lol, i'm almost done growing out some baby discus, and once they're gone my daughter would love to have this guy in her tank

good luck with the sale


----------



## chobes (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it still for sale


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep, still for sale


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

awe poor cutie is still looking for a home  If I had a way to get to richmmond, Id take him


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sold to a great member


----------

